# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian / Soviet War movies

## Artesh

hi every one, 
i love Russian War movies and Songs. 
i wached very afew Russian/Soviet War movies and i want you some helps ... 
1- list of films that i saw: 
1-1: The Star 
1-2: The Brest Fortress 
1-3: White Tiger 
1-4: The Battle of Stalingrad 
1-5: Enemy at the Gates 
1-6: Deadly Fight 
1-7: Zori zdes tikhie (not sure for dictation) 
1-8: Sevastopol 
2- i want to know your vote to these movies from 1 to 10 and why ??? 
3- any other movies to recomend me ???

----------


## Alex80

"Come and see" of course! 
Be prepared for a week of depression though. It's not easy movie.

----------


## Artesh

> "Come and see" of course! 
> Be prepared for a week of depression though. It's not easy movie.

 imdb says that movie is 142 min, 
but in youtube, is 105 - 120 min ... 
thanks for link, it`s a must see ...

----------


## Alex80

> but in youtube, is 105 - 120 min

 It's first and second parts. Mosfilm (right-owner of many soviet era films now) released them on youtube, where you can choose english subtitles:
1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDq9fL--Avw
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYIaDYRipoM

----------


## Artesh

Wich movie is this ?  napole tanki - На поле танки грохотали 
i know that playing march is for Soviet Red Army Tanko Ekipaj (Tank crew)

----------


## philippiq

> Wich movie is this ?  napole tanki - На поле танки грохотали 
> i know that playing march is for Soviet Red Army Tanko Ekipaj (Tank crew)

  кинофильм Виктора Трегубовича «На войне как на войне»

----------

